# Taking Lola to vet this afternoon



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

For the past couple of days I have noticed Lola drinking and peeing way more than usual. I am a little freaked out since I lost 2 dogs to kidney failure 2 years ago. I am hopeful it is just a UTI because her energy and appetite are normal. Please keep her in your thoughts and hope for a UTI!


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Warm wishes and positive thoughts being sent to Lola..


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hope she's okay, let us know what the vet says.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Good luck. hopefully it's something minor. That happened to one of my dogs not too long ago and it wasn't kidney failure.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking for an update


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

It looks like a UTI in the early stages. Her urine pH was normal but there was sediment, white and red blood cells in urine. She will be on antibiotics to clear it up. I have to take a sample back after finishing just to be sure it isn't crystals.


----------

